# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  7  чудес света - что мы знаем о них?

## Asteriks

*Кто сможет назвать 7 чудес света? Какие они, где находятся или находились? Что в них особенного?*

----------


## Stych

Я знаю что из 7 чудес вроде только 1 осталось - это Египетские пирамиды. А были вроде Колосс Родосский, Висячие сады Семирамиды больше не помню))

----------


## Asteriks

Давайте вспоминать! Вот три уже назвали, а ещё четыре?

Сочинения о Семи чудесах света (лат. septem miracula mundi) были популярны в античную эпоху и включали в себя описания самых грандиозных в техническом смысле построек и памятников искусства. 
Вот почему их называли чудесами, в то время как в списке отсутствуют многие подлинные шедевры древней архитектуры и искусства — Акрополь в Афинах с монументальным Парфеноном и с творением великого Фидия — статуей Афины Парфенос, а также прославленная статуя Афродиты Книдской  работы Праксителя и другие. 
«Отбор» чудес происходил постепенно (между 2700 и 270 годами до н. э.) и одни чудеса сменяли другие. Полное их перечисление приводит Антипатр Сидонский (III в. до н. э.) в своей эпиграмме. 
Первое упоминание о всех Семи чудесах на Руси встречается у Симеона Полоцкого (XVII в.), знакомого с их описанием из какого-то византийского источника. До наших дней сохранилась лишь Египетская пирамида Хеопса.

----------


## Asteriks

*1. ЕГИПЕТСКИЕ ПИРАМИДЫ:* 







> Самые ранние упоминания о пирамиде Хеопса исходят от известного греческого путешественника Геродота. Около 450 года до н.э. он посетил Египет и включил описание Большой пирамиды в свое историческое повествование. Целью возведения пирамиды, по словам Геродота, было строительство могилы для Фараона Хуфу (2590—2568 до н. э.), которого греки называли Хеопс. Геродот пишет, что он разговаривал со своим египетским гидом, и он ему сообщил, что на строительство пирамиды ушло более 20 лет непрерывных усилий 100000 рабов. 
> Ее высота была изначально 147 м, а длина стороны основания — 232 м. До постройки кафедрального собора в Линкольне (1300 г.) пирамида являлась самой высокой постройкой на Земле. 
> Замечательной инженерной находкой древних зодчих и строителей было сооружение в толще каменной кладки над погр***льной камерой пяти разгрузочных камер, с помощью которых удалось снять и равномерно распределить колоссальную нагрузку на ее перекрытия. 	 
> Пирамида Хеопса постр. в 27 в. до н.э.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

В субботу (7.07.07)в Лиссабоне были объявлены 7 новых чудес света. Во время грандиозного шоу были подведены итоги интернет-голосования, в котором участвовало более 90 млн жителей планеты. Новый список чудес света заменит реестр самых выдающихся сооружений планеты, составленный более 2 000 лет назад Филоном Византийским. Трансляция зрелища велась во многих странах мира, а половину денег, полученных за разрешение на показ шоу, организаторы потратят на восстановление изваяний Будды в Афганистане, разрушенных талибами в 2001 году.

Интернет-голосование было организовано швейцарским режиссером и музейным куратором Бернардом Вебером. Из длинного списка 77 претендентов на звание «новое чудо света» жюри отобрало 21 достопримечательность. Однако ЮНЕСКО, занимающаяся в том числе сохранением культурных ценностей, отказалась официально поддержать проект. «Список семи новых чудес света будет результатом частной инициативы и не повлияет каким-либо продолжительным или существенным образом на сохранение выбранных памятников», — говорится в обнародованном в июне заявлении этой организации.

Новыми чудесами света были признаны:
Великая китайская стена
мавзолей Тадж-Махал в Индии
амфитеатр Колизей в Риме
высеченный в камне город Петра в Иордании
статуя Христа Искупителя в бразильском Рио-де-Жанейро
город инков Мачу-Пикчу в Перу
город майя Чичен-Ица в Мексике

напомню "исторически признанные" чудеса света:

Храм Артемиды в Эфесе
Колосс Родосский
Мавзолей в Галикарнасе
Александрийский маяк
Великая пирамиды в Гизе
Высячие сады Вавилона
Статуя Зевса в Олимпии

----------


## Asteriks

*2. ВИСЯЧИЕ САДЫ СЕМИРАМИДЫ:* 







> Сады во дворце вавилонского царя Навуходоносора II (605-562 до н. э.), размещались на широкой четырехъярусной башне. Платформы террас были сложены из каменных плит, покрытых слоем камыша и залитых асфальтом. 
> Далее шли прокладки из двух рядов кирпичей, скрепленных гипсом и свинцовых плит, не пропускавших воду в нижние этажи сада. 
> Все это сложное сооружение было покрыто толстым слоем плодородной земли, который позволял высаживать здесь самые крупные деревья. 
> Ежедневно тысячи рабов качали воду из глубоких колодцев на вершину в многочисленные каналы, откуда она стекала на нижние террасы. 
> Именно в этих залах дворца в нижнем ярусе сада умер Александр Македонский, завоеватель Вавилона и Азии. 	
> Висячие сады разбиты в 605-562 до н.э.

----------


## Asteriks

*3. ЗЕВСА ОЛИМПИЙСКОГО СТАТУЯ:* 







> Прославленная статуя царя богов и людей работы великого скульптора Древней Греции - Фидия. 
> Статую он исполнил в хрисоэлефантинной технике: открытые части тела были выложены пластинами слоновой кости, одеяния отлиты из золота, а основа скульптуры была деревянной. Из золота и слоновой кости был сделан и трон Зевса. 
> В руке громовержец держал статую Ники (символ победы). 
> Высота статуи достигала около 17 метров. 
> Статуя помещалась (его открытие в 435 до н.э.) в культовом центре Олимпийского святилища — храме Зевса, в священной роще Альтисе. 	 
> Статуя Зевса открытие в 435 до н.э.

----------


## Asteriks

*4. АРТЕМИДЫ ЭФЕССКОЙ ХРАМ, АРТЕМИСИОН:* 







> 21 июля 356 до н. э. главная святыня малоазийских греков, был сожжен Геростратом. 
> Когда же Александр Македонский через 25 лет подошел к городу, он пожелал восстановить храм во всем его великолепии. 
> Новый храм достигал 109 метров в длину, 50 - в ширину. 127 двадцатиметровых колонн окружали его в два ряда, причем часть колонн были резными и барельефы на них выполнял знаменитый скульптор Скопас. 
> Знаменитые рельефы колонн Артемисиона в настоящее время находятся в Британском музее (Лондон). 
> В настоящее время на месте храма стоит одна восстановленная из обломков колонна. Артемисион сооружен в 4 в. до н.э.

----------


## Asteriks

*5. МАВЗОЛЕЙ В ГАЛИКАРНАСЕ:* 







> Усыпальница царя Карии Мавсола 
> (умер в 353 до н. э.) 
> Постройка соединяла в себе восточную ступенчатую пирамиду и греческий ионический периптер (архитекторы Сатир и Пифей). 
> Цоколь пирамиды украшали рельефы со сценами амазономахии прославленных скульпторов — Леохара, Скопаса, Бриаксиса и Тимофея. 
> В 5 в. мавзолей был разобран крестоносцами, укрепившими его плитами свою опорную крепость на Эгейском море — замок св. Петра (совр. Бодрум, Турция). 
> Именно в стенах крепости были обнаружены в 1857 английским археологом Ч. Т. Ньютоном рельефные плиты с цоколя гробницы, статуи Мавсола и его жены Артемисии и колоссальная колесница. 	 
> Мавзолей сооружен в 4 в. до н.э.

----------


## Asteriks

А это какое чудо света? Как называется? Отгадаете - дам описание.

*6. КОЛОСС РОДОССКИЙ:* 







> Гигантская, 36-метровая статуя Гелиоса работы скульптора Хареса на о. Родос. Возведен на деньги, полученные Родосом после продажи осадных машин Деметрия I Полиоркета, пытавшегося захватить этот богатейший греческий остров в 305 до н. э. 
> В основе статуя была глиняной с металлическим каркасом, сверху отделана бронзовыми листами. 
> Создание бронзового гиганта длилось ок. 12 лет, но простоял он всего 56 лет. В 220 до н. э. во время землетрясения статуя рухнула, не выдержав кол***ний почвы 	 
> Колосс Родосский создан в 276 до н.э.





*7. ФАРОССКИЙ (АЛЕКСАНДРИЙСКИЙ) МАЯК: 
*






> Маяк на восточном берегу о. Фарос  в черте Александрии. На его строительство ушло 20 лет и завершён он был около 280 г. до н. э., во времена правления Птолемея II, царя Египта. 
> Удивительное сооружение простояло до 14 в - 1500 лет. 
> Нижний этаж трехъярусной 120-метровой башни имел четыре грани, обращенные на север, восток, запад и юг, восемь граней второго яруса были ориентированы по направлению восьми главных ветров. 
> Третий этаж — фонарь венчал купол со статуей Посейдона. 	 
> Александрийский маяк постр. в 280 до н.э.

----------


## Asteriks

А эта картинка какое отношение имеет к нашей теме? Думайте и пишите.))))

----------


## Jemal

Первая - это Колосс Родосский, вторая - Александрийский маяк

Точно!

----------


## Asteriks

Подсказка к последней картинке: Петра в Иордании.
*Обобщим то, что мы узнали о старых 7 чудесах света, прежде чем говорить о новых 7 чудесах.*





> *Семь чудес прошлого*
> 
> В преддверии объявления имен новой семерки чудес нельзя не напомнить о тех, кто прежде веками нес почетное бремя славы. Начнем с ныне здравствующих *Великих пирамид в Гизе.*
> 
> Самой крупной из ансам*** построенных пирамид является пирамида фараона Хуфу (он же Хеопс по-гречески), который жил в XXVIII веке до нашей эры.
> 
> Изначально ее высота была равна 147 метрам, позже 10 метров с верхушки обвалились, но до конца XIХ века пирамида была самым высоким зданием на Земле. Каждая из ее сторон составляет ровно 233 метра; чтобы обойти пирамиду, нужно пройти почти километр. Сложена пирамида из 2 300 000 глыб известняка больше 2 тонн каждая. Части пирамиды так плотно пригнаны друг к другу, что между ними нельзя просунуть даже лезвие ножа.
> 
> *Висячие сады Семирамиды* были построены небезызвестным вавилонским царем Навуходоносором, который создал их из любви к своей супруге: царица, родившаяся в Мидии, тосковала в жарком Вавилоне по зелени своей родины.
> ...





*Хочу добавить по поводу Египетских пирамид. Некоторые считают, что пирамид несколько. Но к старым чудесам света относят только три оставшихся из того списка, который был составлен много-много веков тому назад. И самая большая из них это пирамида Хеопса в Гизе.*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Самой известной достопримечательностью Иордании является набатейский город Петра, расположенный в 262 километрах к югу от Аммана. Английский поэт и путешественник Дин Бургон описал Петру следующими словами: «Поистине уникально это необыкновенное чудо, красно-розовый город моложе лишь самого времени».
Столица Едома или Идумеи, позже столица Набатейского царства, главный город сыновей Исава. Город расположен на территории современной Иордании, на высоте более 900 метров над уровнем моря и 660 метров над окружающей местностью, долиной Аравы, в узком каньоне Сик. 
Более 2-х тысяч лет назад Петра была лишь местом временного пристанища кочевых арабов — набатейцев, выходцев с севера Аравийского полуострова. Начавшаяся с нескольких легко обороняемых пещер в скалах Петра постепенно была превращена набатейцами в неприступный город-крепость.
Сотни лет торговля приносила Петре большое богатство. Но когда римляне открыли морские пути на Восток, сухопутная торговля пряностями сошла на нет и Петра постепенно опустела, затерявшись в песках. Многие сооружения Петры воздвигались в различные эпохи и при разных хозяевах города, в числе которых были идумеи (18-2 вв. до н. э.), набатеи (2 в до н. э. — 106 г. н. э.), римляне (106—395 гг. н. э.), византийцы и арабы. В XII веке н. э. им владели крестоносцы.

----------


## Jemal

Храм выдолбили в скале - это уже чудо.

----------


## Asteriks

Джемал, не только храм. Город! (Читай выше: высеченный в камне город Петра в Иордании) Это одно из новых 7 чудес света, о которых писал Зёбра выше.
Чудесно! Подкину я вам ещё одну загадку.



*Разгадывайте!*

----------


## Jemal

Это в Рио-де-Жанейро статуя Христа

----------


## Asteriks

*(Christ the Redeemer) 
Статуя Иисуса Христа в Рио-де-Жанейро, Бразилия.* 



Высота 38 м, находится на горе Корвокадо (Corvocado). 
Постройка статуи продолжалась около пяти лет. 
Открыта 12 октября 1931. 
Авторы — Хейтор да Силва Коста (Heitor da Silva Costa), 
Поль Ландовски (Paul Landowski). 
За последние 75 лет статую дважды ремонтировали - в 1980 и 1990 годах. 
В 1932 и 2000 годах была проведена модернизация системы ночной иллюминаций. 
В 2003 году подъем, ведущий на смотровую площадку, оборудовали эскалаторами.

Кстати, называют статую или Статуя Христа Спасителя, или Статуя Христа Искупителя, что одно и тоже.

----------


## Asteriks

Что это за новое чудо света? Третье по счёту.



С моей стороны план перевыполнен! Сейчас описание и фото помещают другие пользователи! Всё по-честному!))

----------


## Jemal

Ну это в Южной Америке, храм Майя

----------


## Asteriks

Неа. Это Пирамида Чичен-Ица в Мексике. А вот вам заморочка. Напишите в двух словах что и как. Текст на английском. Переводчики-то есть на компах? ))





> Пирамида Чичен-Ица в Мексике
> 
> El Castillo, Chichen Itza
> 
> El Castillo (Spanish for "The Castle") is the nickname of a spectacular Mesoamerican step-pyramid that dominates the center of the Chichen Itza archaeological site in the Mexican state of Yucatán.
> Built by the Maya civilization sometime between the 11th and 13th centuries AD, "El Castillo" served as a temple to the god Kukulcan (the Maya name for Quetzalcoatl).
> It is a step pyramid with a ground plan of square terraces with stairways up each of the four sides to the temple on top. Great sculptures of plumed serpents run down the sides of the northern staircase, and are set off by shadows from the corner tiers on the spring and autumn equinoxes.
> The Mexican government restored the pyramid in the 1920s and 1930s, concurrent with the Carnegie Institution’s restoration of the Temple of Warriors. Archaeologists were able to reconstruct two sides of the pyramid in their entirety.
> Mesoamerican cultures periodically built larger pyramids atop older ones, and this is one such example. In the mid 1930s, the Mexican government sponsored an excavation into El Castillo. After several false starts, they discovered a staircase under the north side of the pyramid. By digging from the top, they found another temple buried below the current one. Inside the temple chamber is a Chac Mool statue and a throne in the shape of jaguar, painted red with spots made of inlaid jade. The Mexican government excavated a tunnel from the base of the north staircase, up the earlier pyramid’s stairway to the hidden temple, and opened it to tourists.
> ...

----------


## Jemal

Переводчики есть, но мы нехитрые. ЩА переведем...)

_Jemal добавил 23.07.2009 в 23:11_
Написано: построили Майя, я не ошибся

----------


## Asteriks

Да, Майя, только не в Америке..)) Следующая загадка на подходе!

----------


## Jemal

Как не в Америке?! Америка - это континент включающий в себя 2 материка: Северную и Южную Америки.
А это Великая Китайская Стена

----------


## Stych

Убогий промтовский перевод)) можете подкорректирвать кому не лень)





> Эль Castillo, Chichen Itza
> 
> Эль Castillo (на испанском  "Замок") является прозвищем захватывающей неродной пирамиды Mesoamerican, которая доминирует над центром Chichen Itza археологический участок в мексиканском государстве Yucatán.
> Построенный цивилизацией майя когда-то между 11-ыми и 13-ыми столетиями от Р.Х., "эль Castillo" служил храмом богу Kukulcan (название майя для Quetzalcoatl).
> Это - пирамида шага с планом местности террас площади с лестницами каждая из этих четырех сторон к храму на вершине. Большие скульптуры plumed змей сокращают стороны северной лестницы, и выделены тенями от угловых рядов на весенних и осенних равноденствиях.
> Мексиканское правительство восстановило пирамиду в 1920-ых и 1930-ых, параллельный с восстановлением Учреждения Carnegie Храма Воинов. Археологи были в состоянии восстановить две стороны пирамиды в их полноте.
> Культуры Mesoamerican периодически строили большие пирамиды на старших, и это - один такой пример. В середине 1930-ых мексиканское правительство поддерживало раскопки в эль Castillo. После нескольких неудачных начал они обнаружили лестницу под северной стороной пирамиды. Роя от вершины, они нашли другой храм похороненным ниже текущего. В храмовой палате Chac Mool статуя и трон в форме ягуара, нарисованного красный пятнами, сделанными из инкрустированного нефрита. Мексиканское правительство выкопало туннель от основы северной лестницы, лестница более ранней пирамиды к скрытому храму, и открыло это туристам.
> В последние годы, Национальный Институт Антропологии и Истории (INAH), который управляет археологическим участком Chichen Itza, закрывал памятники открытому доступу. В то время как посетители могут идти вокруг них, они больше не могут подняться на них или пойти в их палатах. Поднимающийся эль Castillo был остановлен в 2006 после того, как женщина падала к своей смерти. В то же самое время INAH закрыл открытый доступ к комнате трона.
> Каждая из четырех лестниц структуры содержит 91 шаг. Считая главную платформу, поскольку у другого шага, в полном эль Castillo есть 365 шагов, один шаг в течение каждого дня приближенного тропического года, зарегистрированного частью календаря майя, известного как Haab'. Структура 24 м. высотой, плюс дополнительные 6 м. для храма. Основа площади измеряет 55.3 м. через.
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

> Как не в Америке?! Америка - это континент включающий в себя 2 материка: Северную и Южную Америки.
> А это Великая Китайская Стена


Джемал, ты про континент, а я про страну. Хотя... соглашусь. )) Про Великую Китайскую Стену верно.

----------


## Asteriks

На фото: развалины древнего города Чичен Ица.







> Античный город со странным наименованием «Чичен-Итца» (Chichen-Itza) размещен в северной части п-ва Юкатан в Мексике. Чичен-Итца – это религиозный центр времен индейцев. Собственно, здесь размещена пирамида Кукулкан – самое таинственное строение Мексики. Здесь же можно увидеть Чака Мооля - скульптуру с емкостью на животе, куда выбрасывали сердца жертв. В колодец Жертв обитатели Чичен-Итцы отправляли различные презенты, в том списке были и их соплеменницы, девы 14-18 лет. Также к достопримечательностям святого города причисляют древнюю обсерваторию. Чичен-Итца переводится как «местность у колодца племени Итца». Город был сформирован примерно в начале 6 столетия и значился одним из крупнейших городов майя. К концу 10 столетия, по неустановленным причинам жизнь тут практически кончилась. После город был населен тольтеками, прибывшими на Юкатан из Мексики. Тольтеки позволили Чичен-Ице второе рождение. В пору тольтеков создается северная доля города. К концу 14 столетия город вновь достигнул упадка и вновь опустел. Чичен-Итца – знаменитый археологический и исторический центр, город-символ, одна из существенных диковин Мексики. Его величественное зодчество хранит в себе загадку умений классической цивилизации майя. Бесчисленные археологические обнаружения, которые можно сегодня исследовать в Чичен-Итце, нельзя безоговорочно причислить ни к одной из культур. Вскоре они позволят сформировать подлинную смесь идей и мотивов, свойственных цивилизации майя и тольтеков. 
> 
>          Размещенный на территории около 300 гектаров город состоит из стародавней и современной частей. Давняя часть (500-900 гг. н.э.) содержит в себе (помимо других строений) обсерваторию Караколь и Дворец Монашек. В Современной части города (900-1400гг. н.э.) можно увидеть Пирамиду Кукулькана, святой колодец Сенотэ, площадку для игры в мяч и многое другое. Возможно, что Чичен-Итца была местом проживания «богочеловека» Топильцы-Кецалькоатля. В документах майя он знаком под именем Кукулькан, и здание, что действительно господствует здесь – это посвящённая ему пирамида, название которой - «Кастильо» («замок»), девятиуровневое здание с лестницами на всей четверке сторон. Оно построено на развалинах старинного, тоже пирамидального объекта. Масштабы и архитектурная манера Кастильо поражают воображение! Лестничные ступени символизируют поры года, месяцы и дни. Четыре грандиозных лестницы нацелены по сторонам вселенной. В дни весеннего и осеннего равноденствия здесь можно увидеть ошеломляющее зрелище - лучи Солнца ложатся на камни пирамиды так, что, кажется, будто рептилия, извиваясь, принимается выползать из храма и исчезает спустя 3 часа и 22 часа.

----------


## Asteriks

*Пару снимков Великой Китайской Стены:
*

----------


## Asteriks

Следующее из новых чудес света. Подсказка: в Перу.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Если  в Перу, то это город инков Мачу-Пикчуoast:
Вот ещё интересное:
   Дворец Альгамбра (арабск. Al Hamra - буквально "Красный замок") - это древняя мечеть, дворец и крепость Мавританских правителей провинции Гранада на юге Испании. Замок занимает вершину скалистого плато на юго-восточной границе Гранады. Мавританские поэты описывали Альгамбру как "жемчужина в изумрудах" выделяя яркие цвета строений на фоне зеленого леса, когда то растущего у подножий. Несмотря на долгие годы упадка, вандализма и порой неразумной реставрации Алгамбра на данный момент является одним из лучших образцов мавританской архитектуры в Европе, избавленного от культурного влияния Византии. За свою историю замок был резиденцией как мусульманских так и христианских правителей, а сейчас превращен в музей и одну из самых известных достопримечательностей Испании.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Полный текст и фото в архиве [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

*Панорамы Мачу Пикчу.*

----------


## Asteriks

*Отгадываем вот эту красоту:*

----------


## Asteriks

Пока красоту отгадывают, вот описание ещё одного из 7 новых чудес света.

*Чудо № 5*
*Колизей. Гигантский амфитеатр*







> Служил для проведения гладиаторских боев, травли диких зверей и устройства «морских сражений» (для этого «сцену» заполняли водой), был построен императорами из династии Флавиев Веспасианом и его сыном Титом.		
> Cтроительство началось в 70 году н.э. Именно тогда Тит, который командовал римскими легионами на Ближнем Востоке, взял Иерусалим и разрушил храм, положив конец долгому и кровопролитному восстанию иудеев. 
> Любой турист, посетивший Римский форум, может увидеть сцены триумфального шествия на поверхности арки, построенной в честь Тита. На барельефах хорошо видно, как римские легионеры несут трофеи, захваченные в Иерусалимском храме — длинные трубы и огромные ритуальные семисвечники.		
> В  построенном в первом веке нашей эры Колизее до шестого века периодически устраивались гладиаторские бои. 
> К  1643 году, когда врач Доменико Панароли провел первое исследование растений, римляне сделали его своим домом. 
> «Там было полно людей, которые жили и работали. Там же искали убежище воры», — рассказала Джулия Канева из университета Рима. 
> Работы по очистке амфитеатра начались около 1810 года — при Наполеоне. В XIX веке было проведено три осмотра местной флоры, еще одно  — в 1951 году. Новую ревизию осуществили Канева и ее коллеги в 2001 году. 
> Это частично объясняется расширением Рима — некогда Колизей стоял на окраине, а теперь находится в самом центре. Но не только в этом дело — изменения флоры отражают потепление климата на протяжении веков.

----------


## Sanych

> *Отгадываем вот эту красоту:*


Возможно это дворец Тадж Махал??

----------


## Asteriks

Он! И история его создания такая красивая! 





> Легендарный Тадж-Махал, расположенный недалеко от Агры, зачем-то часто именуют храмом. Вообще - это мавзолей-усыпальница Мумтаз Махал (Арджуманд Бано Бегум) – супруги Шах Джахана, правителя из династии Моголов. Изначальное наименование мавзолея было "Тадж Биби-ка-Рауза" - "место захоронения царицы сердца". Более позднее звание, Тадж-Махал, буквально переводится с персидского как "венок Моголов". По легенде, в 1612 принц Гурам повстречал на празднестве прекрасную девушку с деревянными четками. Взглянув в ее очи, он не примечал больше слякоти и бедности вокруг и твердо решил жениться на девушке, чтобы не расставаться никогда. Так 19-летняя Арджуманд Бано Бегум стала второй супругой принца Гурама. Именем Мумтаз Махал - "Украшение замка Моголов", окрестил ее свекор, правитель Джахангир. И хотя у Гурама были и другие жены и наложницы, Мумтаз поселилась в сердце будущего правителя и неограниченно владела им до окончания его дней. Французский доктор, философ и странник Франсуа Бернье, отживший в Индии 12 лет, отмечал в своих воспоминаниях, что Шах Джахан "не обращал интереса на женщин, пока она была жива". 
> 
>         22 года (1630-1652) более 20 тыс. чел., в том числе лучшие архитекторы и зодчие Индии, Персии и Самарканда, создавали этот эфирно-кружевной мраморный монумент любви мусульманского правителя Моголов Шах-Джахана ("властелин мира") к своей хозяйке Арджуманд Бано Бегум. Она родила своему властелину 14 детишек и умерла при родах последнего. Убитый скорбью император обнародовал сообщение о двухгодовом трауре в стране и вскоре постановил построить в Агре на месте похорон Мумтаз мавзолей, символизирующий нереальную красоту любимой женщины. 
> 
>         Напротив Шах-Джахан желал соорудить гробницу и для себя — подобную первой, но из темного мрамора. Однако государство оказалось разорено из-за невиданных трат, потребовавшихся для создания Тадж Махала. Некогда могущественный властелин потерял власть и провел остаток бытия в заключении. Из мелкого окна он мог лицезреть только беломраморный памятник любимой. После гибели его похоронили вместе с Мумтаз. 
> 
>         На основании изысканий можно предположить, что основным демиургом Тадж Махала был сам Шах-Джахан, увлекающийся зодчеством. Но есть и вторая версия – в ней звучит имя Устада Ахмад Лахори. Долго Тадж Махал назывался самым большим сооружением Индии, его высота вкупе с главным куполом складывает 74 м. К сожалению, этот известный шедевр мирового зодчества постепенно разрушается — отсутствуют двери из серебра, портики из золота, расшитые жемчугом материалы на гробнице прекрасной Мумтаз. Ученые отмечают, как башни опасно наклонились и могут упасть. И все-таки, это чудо существует уже более 350 лет. 5-купольная постройка высотой 74 м, 2 мечети, 4 минарета, а также разбитый парк, привнесен ЮНЕСКО в список вселенского наследия.

----------

